# SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Greetings everyone. If you like this genre, I hope you settle into a couch and read *Silent Fear* - and that you thoroughly enjoy it.

*Reviews*:

_"Silent Fear_ is an engaging work of medical fiction -"
*The San Francisco Book Review*

_"Silent Fear's_ "plot has much to commend -"
*WordPress Review*

(_Silent Fea_r is) "medical mystery or thriller writing at its best."
D. Donovan, eBook Reviewer, *Midwest Book Review*
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

_Silent Fear_ is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is _Operation Neurosurgeon_. And ringing true as the credible medical fiction writer, Doctor Barbara's basic and scary organism in _Silent Fear's_ plot actually exists!

-	#88 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical 
-	#100 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical 
*
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV

​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Greetings everyone. Silent Fear is a new release and hit two 100 bestseller lists in 48 hours in two categories on Amazon. This novel is based on a real organism!

Reviews:

"Silent Fear is an engaging work of medical fiction -"
*The San Francisco Book Review*

"Silent Fear's plot has much to commend -"
*WordPress Review*

(Silent Fear is) "medical mystery or thriller writing at its best."
D. Donovan, eBook Reviewer, *Midwest Book Review*
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is Operation Neurosurgeon. 
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.*

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is Operation Neurosurgeon. And ringing true as the credible medical fiction writer, Doctor Barbara's basic and scary organism in Silent Fear's plot actually exists!

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

Happy Sunday everyone. Here's one you won't want to miss:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,507 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
*SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#7 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

*Reviews:*

"Silent Fear is an engaging work of medical fiction -"
*The San Francisco Book Review*

"Silent Fear's plot has much to commend -"
*WordPress Review*

(Silent Fear is) "medical mystery or thriller writing at its best."
D. Donovan, eBook Reviewer, *Midwest Book Review*
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********
From the credible medical fiction writer M.D., SILENT FEAR's storlyline is based on a real organism. Very scarey to contemplate!
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel*) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********

Silent Fear is still in the top 20 bestsellers for mystery>thriller>suspense>medical. 
Take the plunge and read it today!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Happy Easter everyone. I hope it rains down PEEPS for everyone! (My kids used to love them!)

Today's stats for SILENT FEAR:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,830 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#20 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Amazon stats right now for *SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*

#5,174 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#12 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#12 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Review:

"*Silent Fear* is billed as a medical mystery and holds an important characteristic separating it from many competitors in the genre: its author is a physician herself, so the medical facts, setting and background are not only believable but are solidly grounded in reality. &#8230; Even seasoned medical thriller readers won't know exactly where the plot is heading.

(Silent Fear is) medical mystery or thriller writing at its best - but its also about life-changing actions, responsibilities, family ties, romance, and survival. All these elements combine in a hard-hitting, realistic story sure to attract a wide audience."
D. Donovan, eBook Reviewer
Midwest Book Review
*****

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One of the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms!

*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Silent Fear has a great and striking cover!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks, Melody.  I did it myself.  You sure have a lot of books!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

I write credible medicine in the background of my novels - the organism in *Silent Fear's* storyline actually exists.
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)*

Today's stats:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #11,715 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#27 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#30 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*************
*
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)*

Today: Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,607 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#21 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
I write credible medicine in the background of my novels - the organism in Silent Fear's storyline actually exists.
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*

In the top 100 of Amazon Kindle Store's Best Sellers Rank for: 
Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*

In the top 100 of Amazon Kindle Store's Best Sellers Rank for:
Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*SILENT FEAR* - The Kindle Nation Daily's 4thofJuly weekend sponsor.

http://bit.ly/1qVAkRW

"Medical mystery or thriller writing at it's best." The Midwest Book Review


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*

*In the top 50 of Amazon's ebook BestSellers for:*
Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical
Kindle eBooks > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Medical

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*

In the top 1% bestselling Amazon eBooks.

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

*Silent Fear* is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

*SILENT FEAR: a Medical Mystery*

In the top 1% bestselling Amazon eBooks.

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
I write credible medicine in the background of my novels - the organism in Silent Fear's storyline actually exists!
*****

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? *SILENT FEAR* ranks in the top 1% bestselling ebooks on Amazon:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

*BOO!
Read SILENT FEAR.
Like Ebola, the 'bug' in this medical thriller really exists!*

**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? SILENT FEAR ranks in the top 1% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and would make the Perfect Christmas present for your spouse!

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon and book three will be published in the first half of 2015!

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? SILENT FEAR ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and would make the Perfect Christmas present for you or a loved one!

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon and book three will be published in the first half of 2015!

Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? *SILENT FEAR* ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and would make a great book to add to your new or old Kindle!

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon and book three will be published in the first half of 2015!

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? SILENT FEAR ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel, like Ebola, actually exists!

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

*Silent Fear* is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
Book three, *Collateral Circulation, *was just published and is in the top 10 hot new releases for medical thrillers!

Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? *SILENT FEAR* ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel, like Ebola, actually exists!

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Book three, Collateral Circulation, was just published and is in the top 10 hot new releases for medical thrillers!

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? *SILENT FEAR* ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel, like Ebola, actually exists!

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels. Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Book three, Collateral Circulation, was just published and is in the top 10 hot new releases for medical thrillers!

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV

​


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers? SILENT FEAR ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel, like Ebola, actually exists!

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels.
Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Book Three in the series is Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery.
*
Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery* (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers?
SILENT FEAR ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel, like Ebola, actually exists!

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

*Silent Fear* is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels.
Book One in the series is *Operation Neurosurgeon*.
Book Three in the series is *Collateral Circulation: a Medical Myster*y.

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical mysteries/thrillers?
*SILENT FEAR* ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel, like Ebola, actually exists! It also received a stipend and is now released as a audiobook.

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels.
Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Book Three in the series is Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery.

*Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel)* by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV

Silent Fear's *Audiobook*: It's available on it's Amazon's product page or at Audible.com Audiobook: http://tinyurl.com/qzmq4om


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical intrigue?
*SILENT FEAR* ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel actually exists! It is also now an audiobook.

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels.
Book One in the series is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Book Three in the series is Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery.

Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV

Silent Fear's Audiobook: It's available on it's Amazon's product page or at Audible.com Audiobook: http://tinyurl.com/qzmq4om


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Do you like medical intrigue?
SILENT FEAR ranks in the top 1 - 4% bestselling ebooks on Amazon and the scary organism in the novel actually exists! It is also now an audiobook.

Synopsis:

After brain surgeon Dr. Danny Tilson performs several intracranial surgeries, patients and staff acquire a strange meningitis which sweeps nationwide at breakneck speed. The root of the outbreak is an enigma and the CDC, a neurologist, and an infectious disease specialist are called in for their expertise.

Hang on for the ride as Dr. Danny straightens out his personal life while confronted with an epidemic of frightening proportions and consequences. The pandemic of the millennium has no cure in sight. And while Danny's colleagues, patients and staff are falling dead around him, perhaps the most crucial question of all is - why has Danny been spared?
**********

Silent Fear is a stand-alone novel as well as being Book Two of The Dr. Danny Tilson Novels.
Book One is Operation Neurosurgeon.
Book Three is Collateral Circulation: a Medical Mystery.
Book Four, Secondary Impact, will be published in time for the holidays.

Silent Fear: a Medical Mystery (A Dr. Danny Tilson Novel) by Barbara Ebel, M.D.

Amazon Kindle Store - US: http://amzn.to/1fTlicS 
Amazon Kindle Store - UK: http://amzn.to/1lA2DSE
Amazon US Paperback: http://amzn.to/1dPuvk4 
Amazon UK Paperback: http://amzn.to/1gp5wkV

Silent Fear's Audiobook: It's available on the Amazon's product page or at Audible.com Audiobook: http://tinyurl.com/qzmq4om


----------

